# Cement, plaster, paint - ceiling: "spray skim coat"?



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I've not heard of a "skim coat machine" as such
But with very few simple modifications an airless paint sprayer can be used to spray joint compound
It's a method of skim coating large areas for a level 5 drywall finish
Level 5 is the highest degree of smoothness possible


----------

